# Cost of vaccinations



## surreygirl17 (9 July 2013)

Hi all,
I'm considering buying my first horse and want to do the research on costs first.
Aside from the obvious livery, farrier and insurance, is there anything else?
I know they need flu and tetanus vaccinations.....can someone give me an idea of cost of these?  I know vets charge a call-out fee, any ideas how much it is, does anyone hack to their vets for the jab to avoid this charge?  Looking to keep him around Leatherhead if that helps.


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (9 July 2013)

I'm in lincolnshire, my call out is £50 and for one set of jabs it's £38. I know someone who takes their horses to the vets for this as it works out cheaper for them but i can't see how I would take 6 to the vets so I just deal with the call out


----------

